# SOLD NRS 2000 NRS E-136 With frame and oars



## arrakis429 (May 14, 2018)

$3500 OBO
2000 NRS E-136 self bailer in good condition, no patches, holes, tears and very well cared for. Comes with aluminum frame, DRE oar towers, Sawyer MXS with smoker blades. Older, but custom wooden floor and table. Drop bag for front bay, mesh gear floor for back of boat. Located in Spokane, WA
$3500 OBO


----------



## themarshall (Aug 10, 2016)

arrakis429 said:


> $3500 OBO
> 2000 NRS E-136 self bailer in good condition, no patches, holes, tears and very well cared for. Comes with aluminum frame, DRE oar towers, Sawyer MXS with smoker blades. Older, but custom wooden floor and table. Drop bag for front bay, mesh gear floor for back of boat.
> $3500 OBO
> View attachment 64345
> ...



Where are you located?


----------



## arrakis429 (May 14, 2018)

Sold


----------

